# My wedding ramblings!



## Kagerou

I won't even attempt to call this a journal, I'm no good at writing! :haha:

I don't really know what I should put here except my plan, do people write their stories of how it all started or?? Thanks to the lovely ladies advice in another section of the forum I decided to post here!

When I asked my Fiancee to marry me we had always agreed we wanted our children to walk with us and now I think I have decided the time is coming close enough. I am booking our venue and have already booked a dress trying on session for her and the bridesmaids as a Christmas surprise! The venue will be mailing her a letter to announce the date to her which I will put under the tree.

I know how much planning a wedding means to a girl and I will not be taking over ("Don't tell the bride is daunting! :haha:). I decided on a venue based on what she's said in the past so I know this part will be right, apart from that I don't know what else I could do as a surprise without taking over!

I guess my question is, what would make the planning easier and less stressful? I have opened a bank account and put in what I think will be enough to cover most things, is there anything else I could do?


This is so exciting :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Miss_d

Yeahhh you are here :) you have made a fantastic start.

Ok have you thought about bridesmaids? colour scheme etc? 

cant wait to see here about her reaction.

Wish you all the best x


----------



## Kagerou

All I know about bridesmaids is there may be 3-6 of them, I told the shop this and gave them a budget of £3000, I don't know how long that will last if there might be 6 though, I have no clue how much dresses cost :haha:

Colour scheme... I'm useless with colours :(


----------



## Samantha_

well u've made a great start! :happydance: ur fiancee is a lucky girl. cant wait to hear how she reacts. 
Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Kagerou

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Miss_d

whats her fave colour? x


----------



## Miss_d

or seeing as its christmas how about a red theme thats a christmas colour i think x


----------



## Kagerou

She loves white-silver (Not the really shiny silver but sort of matte), I think that goes with most colours?

Now I've found another venue that I think I like more, I contacted them and I need to book before the end of November if I want it. I can't decide!! :dohh:

My original choice - https://www.auchencastle.net/weddings/index.html
New one - https://www.balbirnie.co.uk/wedding-venues-in-Scotland/index.htm

Both allow exclusive so there will be no other people there except our party. They both tick all the boxes, blah!


----------



## Lisa84

ooo both venues are stunning but visually i prefer your original choice but it would all depend on the packages they offer. Can't wait to have more of a look when i've finished work because they both look stunning

You have made a fab start hun. I love xmas weddings and almost decided on one myself xx


----------



## Kagerou

I wonder how people would take a Winter wonderland wedding theme mid-2012? :haha:


----------



## Kagerou

Think I've decided on the original choice :happydance:


----------



## lilyV

you know your wife to-be best. if she would welcome the help, HELP. I loved when my now husband helped out. I had to remind him nuff that that this was OUR wedding so WE had to put it together. As much as I like control, one person planning a wedding isn't all that much fun when you have LIFE to deal with. GL


----------



## Kagerou

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Kagerou

Finally booked the venue, I hope she likes it :happydance: 

Theme is white and red, now what to do :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Fab news hun :happydance: So exactly how much of the wedding are you planning before telling her :) xx


----------



## Kagerou

I have no idea!! I only planned on booking the venue and giving her the dress shop day thing, but now I'm kinda enjoying myself :haha:

I'm trying to find a medium so she can still have fun doing some bits and so can I, but now to find that :haha:


----------



## lilyV

you haven't TOLD HER about your plans? what are you waiting for, tell her!


----------



## Kagerou

She is getting the venue details under the Christmas tree in a gift package they sent, she will find out on Christmas day :happydance:


----------



## Samantha_

awww....thats sooo cute!


----------



## lilyV

Kagerou said:


> She is getting the venue details under the Christmas tree in a gift package they sent, she will find out on Christmas day :happydance:

oh wow, that's so cool!


----------



## Kagerou

I need to book a photographer but, is it best to go with the one the venue provide or find my own? hmm.. this is confusing!


----------



## Kagerou

Her parents will not be attending, the whole story is here

https://www.babyandbump.com/home-li...without-both-sets-parents-3.html#post13567283

:cry:


----------



## Lisa84

Aww hun that is an awful thing for them to say and to speak of your children so coldly. I understand how people have morals and old fashioned values and want to stick to them but you have proven that your relationship is the real deal and appear to be more settled and able to provide your children with a solid start in life than some married people i know!! 

At least you both know that you have done all you can to repair the relationship. How does your OH feel about this? xx


----------



## Kagerou

She hasn't read it, she is due home about half 4, part of me wants to hide it but I don't know if that's right.

I just know what will happen, she will be so happy they replied and then read that. It's wrong but I wish I could tear it up and pretend it didn't come :(


----------



## Lisa84

Better to be honest than her find out later on. It will no doubt be hard but it may also be the thing that helps her put it to bed, move on and concentrate on her family xx


----------



## sapphire1

I've commented over in loserville, but big :hugs: from me...


----------



## Kagerou

Thanks all :flower:


----------



## readyORnot

stalking your journal!


----------



## Kagerou

The surprise is out now!!

OH has opened her venue gift box and has been in tears of joy all day, I almost worry about the phone bill now, I think she's called half the city!!

I'm getting married in 2013!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations! What a wonderful outcome!


----------



## Kagerou

:happydance:


----------

